# 3 phase 200amp feeder wire size



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3/0 copper is good for 200 amps but I would need to know more-- Are these tap conductors? How long?


----------



## mm16 (Jan 7, 2012)

They are tap conductors, and it is 60 ft.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mm16 said:


> They are tap conductors, and it is 60 ft.


So you have a 400 amp panel ahead of the meters? If the tap conductors are 60' then you must use the 400 amp wire that they are protected at. Taps are found in article 240.21(4) for taps over 25' or (5) for outside taps of unlimited length.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it stack metering with breakers or just 3 meters?


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Is there a 400 amp splitter off the 400 amp disconnect?If so install 200 amp fused disconnect to feed 200 amp sub panel.Then use 3/0 cu.


----------

